

Tiny Apartment Made with 25,000 Ping Pong Balls - and Cheaper - biggitybones
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663078/tiny-apartment-is-made-with-25000-ping-pong-balls-slideshow

======
cliffkuang
One response on Twitter: Too bad there isn't room for a ping pong table.

